# NFPA 70E



## Phatso86 (Sep 8, 2016)

Do I need this? I have a digital version since I didn't think i'd need this for the exam.


----------



## Phatso86 (Sep 8, 2016)

oh I do have it. the handbook actually


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 8, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> Do I need this? I have a digital version since I didn't think i'd need this for the exam.


Absolutely! I had an electronic version of it, so I just printed it out and put it in a binder. I'm glad I took it.


----------



## Phatso86 (Sep 8, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> Absolutely! I had an electronic version of it, so I just printed it out and put it in a binder. I'm glad I took it.


damn, I really didn't think I needed it but I saw someone post about it on this site.

how did you study for it? just tabs as well?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes you will absolutely need it.

Check out the Mike Holt forums.


----------



## Phatso86 (Sep 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes you will absolutely need it.
> 
> Check out the Mike Holt forums.


already bought a few of his books.

no book for NFPA 70E


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> already bought a few of his books.
> 
> no book for NFPA 70E


There isn't a book. But numerous discussion and instructional videos.


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 8, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> damn, I really didn't think I needed it but I saw someone post about it on this site.
> 
> how did you study for it? just tabs as well?


Tabbed the index and TOC. Just got familiar with it by reading it. I was banking on if I needed it I could get my help by those two sources.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> Just got familiar with it by reading it.


LOL. Yes this is good way to put oneself to sleep. 

Really though, some light internet searching should yield some tutorials and code drill basics of NFPA 70E.


----------

